# Walter Klien



## Op.123

Just discovered him and... wow... I really enjoyed it. His Mozart is exceptional.


----------



## PetrB

Burroughs said:


> Just discovered him and... wow... I really enjoyed it. His Mozart is exceptional.


Lol. That is his repute / legacy -- a fine Mozart player 

P.s. maybe next for you? Annie Fischer.


----------



## KenOC

Walter Klien is certainly the value leader in Mozart. Can you believe this?

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Comple...&qid=1397255740&sr=1-2&keywords=mozart+voxbox


----------



## PlaySalieri

I have the turnabout set on LP


----------



## joen_cph

Yes, nice Mozart, solo works as well as concertos. His old Turnabout _Davidsbündler Tänze _is really good too.


----------

